# 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

* الالى هايعرف الفرق ليه جوايز قيمه 






ادخل ممكن تكون انت رقم 14من الالى عرفوا الفرق 



مين الالى هياخد الجايزه  الكبيره هقولكم عليها لما توصلوا للفرق 
http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

الله يسامحك بجد

انا عارفاها المسابقة دى

بنصح فيها كل الولاد يشوفوها 

البنات لاءة و اسمعوا نصيحتى​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

ارجوا اغلاق هذة 
دى غلط كبير قوى بجد لوسمحتم محدش يدخل نصيحة:ranting:​


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

وانا وحدة من ال 13 لانو الفرق  صورة عاليمين وصورة عالشمال ههههههههه
اي عارفة المقلب ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله يسامحك بجد
> 
> انا عارفاها المسابقة دى
> 
> ...



*ياريت البنات الالى تشوفها والولاد كمان وقولوا ايه رأيكم ده فى جوايز 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يافراشه على مروووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> ارجوا اغلاق هذة
> دى غلط كبير قوى بجد لوسمحتم محدش يدخل نصيحة:ranting:​



*مرسىىىىىى جدا على المرور 
ماتسمعوش كلامها ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



ارووجة قال:


> وانا وحدة من ال 13 لانو الفرق  صورة عاليمين وصورة عالشمال ههههههههه
> اي عارفة المقلب ههههههههههههه



*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووك 
ونورتى الموضوع​​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

لا دى حاجة بسيطة بنسبة للكان بيعملوا مينا وايزاك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

بسيطة يا ميرنا دى انا لما اول مرة اشوفها قمت من على الكورسى​


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بسيطة يا ميرنا دى انا لما اول مرة اشوفها قمت من على الكورسى​


 
مينا وايزاك يبنتى كانو يدخلوكى بيت رعب ويخرجوكى ميتة بس يعم دانا كنت بشوف ايام سودة على ايديهم بس فيهم خير حفظونى كل المقالب :t26:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



ميرنا قال:


> مينا وايزاك يبنتى كانو يدخلوكى بيت رعب ويخرجوكى ميتة بس يعم دانا كنت بشوف ايام سودة على ايديهم بس فيهم خير حفظونى كل المقالب :t26:​






لا والله فيهم الخير :vava:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا والله فيهم الخير :vava:[/center]


 
بامانة وحشتنى اوى الايام دى دلوقتى زيكو مش بشوفة خالص تلاقية اتجوز  اااه قول للزمان ارجع ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

انا غلطان اللى ما سمعتش كلام فراشة

:a82::a82: 
لا يا عم الفروقات كتير قوى 
من كترهم لغاية دلوقتى مش قادر اركز
:spor22:
يا بنى المواضيع السهلة دى 
تكتب عليها للبنات فقط او تحطها فى قسم حواء
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك وليك يوم يا 
مفترررررررررررررررررررري​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

:t32::t32:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :t32::t32:​







هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اجيب لك طاسة الخضة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

ايه الصوره دى يا جماعه بجد عيب كدا ... ما تـــفتحوشى عين البنات بقى مش كدا 
حسبى يالله ونعم الوكيل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انا غلطان اللى ما سمعتش كلام فراشة
> 
> :a82::a82:
> لا يا عم الفروقات كتير قوى
> ...



*معلش يابا تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا على المرووووووووووور ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :t32::t32:​



*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
الخضه باينه على وشك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىى على المروووووووووور ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



سيزار قال:


> ايه الصوره دى يا جماعه بجد عيب كدا ... ما تـــفتحوشى عين البنات بقى مش كدا
> حسبى يالله ونعم الوكيل​



*ايه ياباشا ايه الالى حصل باين عليك مااتخضتش 
قصدى اتخضيت 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىى على المرووووووووووور ​*


----------



## christin (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

*ياساااااااااااااااااااااتر يارب
حرام عليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



christin قال:


> *ياساااااااااااااااااااااتر يارب
> حرام عليك*



*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على المرووووووووووووور ​*


----------



## مسيحي بجد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

*جميلة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا احب الحاجات دى ياريت نشوف حاجة احسن كمان*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



مسيحي بجد قال:


> *جميلة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا احب الحاجات دى ياريت نشوف حاجة احسن كمان*



*ان شاء الله عن قريب 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووووك 
وبتمنى لك انك تقضى معنا هنا احلى الاوقات ​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

_الواد كوكو مان ده يتسحب منو عضويتو​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _الواد كوكو مان ده يتسحب منو عضويتو​​_



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## assyrian girl (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

:t32: i will kill you if i see you man
you make me cry all the night


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



assyrian girl قال:


> :t32: i will kill you if i see you man
> you make me cry all the night



*thank you ​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

بالرغم أنى شوفت حاجة زى دى قبل كده, بس برضه أتعملت فيا تانى.
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ياعم كوكو
أعيش وأخد غيرها..................!
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



wawa_smsm قال:


> بالرغم أنى شوفت حاجة زى دى قبل كده, بس برضه أتعملت فيا تانى.
> ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ياعم كوكو
> أعيش وأخد غيرها..................!
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



*ههههههههههههههههههه
تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك ياباشا​​*


----------



## twety (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

قديييييييييييييمه
هات حاجه جديدة بقى
بس اقوى
 من الحاجت اللى بيخوفوا بيها الاطفال دى:yahoo:


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



twety قال:


> قديييييييييييييمه
> هات حاجه جديدة بقى
> بس اقوى
> من الحاجت اللى بيخوفوا بيها الاطفال دى:yahoo:



*هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياتويتى 
بس بعد الامتحانات هجيب حاجات كتير زى  دى 
ادعووووولى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووك ياباشا ​*


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

ربنا يوفقك
وشد حيلك
ذاكر كووووووووووووووووويس
ومتنساش قبل اى امتحان
صلى المزمور ال20
يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك
وربنا يوفقك ويكون مع الكل


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



twety قال:


> ربنا يوفقك
> وشد حيلك
> ذاكر كووووووووووووووووويس
> ومتنساش قبل اى امتحان
> ...



*مرسىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووك الجميل 
يارب يوفقنا كلنا ​​*


----------



## gift (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

:ranting:


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*



gift قال:


> :ranting:



*باين انى الخضه كانت جامده 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

*حراااااااااااااااام عليك يا كوكو
مع انى عرفاها ومستنية الصورة تظهر
ومع ذلك اتخضيت وقلبى وقف
واول مرة اتعملت فيا صوت والناس نايمة بئى وفضحت الدنياااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههه
منك لله تانىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها
ونفس المقلب كمان 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## shamiran (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

الله يسامحك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 13شخص فى العالم عرفوا الفرق  الوحيد بين الصورتين*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بقولكوا اثار الخضه 
ههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المرووووووووووور ​*


----------

